# Problem with dishtv



## kerox (Mar 13, 2007)

i got DishTV installed 1 week back connected to my tv tuner card but iam unable to access all channels. it displays the message '*402.check your smartcard'.  *i tried out removing the smartcard, switching on/off the setup top box. if any of u have a solution, please put it up soon.


----------



## assasin (Mar 13, 2007)

u hav connected ur STB to ur tunner card thru composite video right?


----------



## kerox (Mar 13, 2007)

u can connect either way..the normal RF as well as composite


----------



## assasin (Mar 13, 2007)

afaik connecting the stb to a normal tv tuner card thru rf  wont work.for that u'll need a digital tuner card.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2007)

^ assasin is right.Normal tv tuners(Analog) won't work.For that you have to get a new digital tv tuner card.


----------



## kerox (Mar 13, 2007)

thank you 4 the replies...i thought it comes out as analog signal from the set top box...

but iam able to view the free channels..only problem is with the paid channels and the message saying 'check your smartcard' ...is there any activation required..or is it bcoz iam using analog tv tuner card??


----------



## assasin (Mar 13, 2007)

try connecting ur stb to ur tuner card thru composite video.change the source of video to composite in pvr software.in this way if u hav subscribed 4 pay channels u'll be able to view them,though to change channels u'll hav to use the stb remote.


----------



## kerox (Mar 13, 2007)

yes..i did try connecting thru composite too...but same result

is there some kind of activation involved ?? or any kind of code to be entered?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 13, 2007)

Just bcoz of this STB problem (CAS) I did not buy the tuner card, I saw 2 gud ones but the dealer was not sure if it will work or not with STB?

So which digital tv tuner card have the time shift /recording facility to pause live tv or record in my absence using the CAS STB?


----------



## assasin (Mar 13, 2007)

as of now digital tuner cards r not popular in India.so getting one will be tough.

@kerox    connect ur stb to ur tv and see if ur having any probs.if the prob persists then either u've not subscribed for pay channels or ur subscription hasn't yet been activated.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2007)

@ranjan2001--->Wait for somtime as digital tv tuners are currently not popular & also expensive.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am always waiting  I thought we live in a IT nation, but the IT product support in local areas is very bad.

The vendors don't have a clue about this, they coolly say YES it works with STB.......... 
Govt should do something about this IT/hardware sector, it will open up lot of job opportunity for the knowledgeable people to be in marketing & support.


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2007)

Did you get your problem solved? I didn't see your question before. The problem has nothing to do with tuner card. It's most likely that you have inserted the smart card wrongly. When I  inserted it upside down, I got your message: "402. Check your smart card". Do you get "401. Please insert smart card" when you remove it? Then, reinsert it with the exposed part of the chip in the card facing up.


----------



## kerox (Mar 14, 2007)

thankz unni...yes..i did get the msg '401. please insert smart card' when i removed it..but havnt tried inserting the card upside down...will try that out soon...
__________
@unni...tried putting the smart card upside down and all possible ways...still the same error as u said (402 & 401)...
and i dont have a TV in my room to check it up


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2007)

Check the following settings:

Menu->Settings->STB Info:
Software version - mine is 2.64 N-1.38
             Smart Card No - see if it has some value shown (no need to show us)
             STB No - see if it has some value shown (no need to show us)
             Verifier Key - see if it has some value shown (no need to show us)
If the software version is older, update through Menu->Settings->STB Info->Settings (Red Button on remote). Then press Back, you will gate a new menu. From there choose update. Also, you may try restoring to factory settings.

Also, check Menu->Settings->Conax->Subscription Status. If it has some values along with dates shown, most probably, your card is activated. When we got the subscription, it took 2 days to get it fully activated. That was 2 years ago.

My STB is Zenega CD-1005S. Things may be slightly different if you have a different model. Did you install it by yourself?


----------



## kerox (Mar 14, 2007)

my software version - V2.45 - 1.23
smart card no, STB no, verifier key are blank...even after software updates and restoring factory settings the software version remains same 

the subscription status in conax shows the msg '402. check your smartcard'

and my set top box model is Zenega CD-1004iS... so i guess my smartcard is yet to be activated and it was installed by a technician and told that it would b activated within 24 hours.


----------



## gmanog (Mar 15, 2007)

there is no problem with your tv tuner card, I think. Its only with your smartcard, either it is not yet been activated or there is some fault in it. (free channels will come, even without a smart card). Try calling Dish tv and confirm about the smart card activation.
(when I purchased dishtv, I had same problem even in my tv, then I called and confirmed with the dishtv. They took few days to activate the smartcard).


----------



## kerox (Mar 21, 2007)

@assasin, i tried connecting my dishtv to my neighbours TV...still the same error...so i guess its the problem with my smartcard..

and i think DishTV works on any TV tuner card...


----------



## assasin (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah u can connect stb/dish tv to any tuner card provided u connect it thru s-video or composite video in.


----------



## kerox (Mar 21, 2007)

nope...i connected it thru the normal IF/RF port on the both TV and tuner card and got the same result


----------



## gmanog (Mar 21, 2007)

kerox said:
			
		

> nope...i connected it thru the normal IF/RF port on the both TV and tuner card and got the same result


there is no problem with your tv tuner card, I think. Its only with your smartcard, either it is not yet been activated or there is some fault in it. (free channels will come, even without a smart card). Try calling Dish tv and confirm about the smart card activation.
(when I purchased dishtv, I had same problem even in my tv, then I called and confirmed with the dishtv. They took few days to activate the smartcard). Contact cusmoer care.


----------



## kerox (Mar 22, 2007)

i did take the set top box & smartcard to the dealer yesterday...my smartcard seems to be defective...my settop box works fine with another smartcard inserted..


----------



## alian1980 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank god....so finally your problem is resolved. When I first installed DISH TV and inserted the card, then even I only used to get the Free to Air channel.

Then I was informed by the technician, that you need to access a pay channel (He gave me Zee News channel number 550) and keep the STB on for at least 6 hours. After that all the pay channels would be available.

Initially, I thought he is bluffing coz I have never heard of such a thing. But then after 4 hours all the pay channels were accessible. He told me that it takes some time for the receiver to download appropriate  software....


----------

